# Best food for puppies with loose stool



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

My friend and I both have Cavalier puppies, mine is a male 9 months old, her's is a female 8 months old.
They both seem to have loose stool and/or diarrhea quite often. We thought they might be passing something back and forth so we've kept them apart for a couple of weeks but doesn't seem to have changed anything.
We've had them both to the vet and have been told there isn't any health issues.
They have been on different foods but both are chicken based.
I just picked up a bag of lamb based kibble because I thought I had heard that lamb was easier to digest but after a little more research just now I'm no longer sure that is necessarily true.
Does anyone have any thoughts on this? 
Neither puppy acts sick. The female has been getting my friend up 2 or three times a night. My male hasn't been doing this and actually had very formed stool this morning but then a couple hours later it was very loose again. It's actually very unusual for him to even go that often.

Ok, I seem to be rambling, any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

What are you currently feeding? Have your puppies both been to a vet? All sorts of parasites/worms can cause diarrhea, so I think a fecal test for both would be the first diagnostic measure you should take.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> What are you currently feeding? Have your puppies both been to a vet? All sorts of parasites/worms can cause diarrhea, so I think a fecal test for both would be the first diagnostic measure you should take.


 I stated in my post that they had been to the vet and no problem was found.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

flphotog said:


> I stated in my post that they had been to the vet and no problem was found.


I posted about five minutes after reading, so sorry for asking for repeat information. As it is, knowing what kind of food they're eating would still be largely helpful.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Go into your vets office, assuming they sell food there - look for a can of puppy wet food meant for Gastrointestinal health and mix it was his meals. You should see some improvement. 

The amount of food you'll want to use will vary with how much you're already feeding your puppy. 
So if your puppy is getting 1/2 cup at meal times, just do 1/4 cup of their food mixed with 1/4 cup of the wet.


ETA: (Giving this advice because it's what worked for us when Toby was a puppy and had similar issues, including more worrisome bleeding. It was found he has GI damage, but the half and half ended up really helping to firm up his stools until he was about 6 months when we neutered him. There were no problems with loose stools after his neuter - though I doubt they were directly linked)


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of feeding wet food to puppies with diarrhea problems, but you could try it. Any alteration in diet, if not done gradually, is most likely going to cause digestive distress. So don't be surprised if it takes weeks to see the results of any food change, whether you switch to another kibble or do half kibble and half wet.

You can't necessarily do the 1/2 and 1/2 portions if you switch from just dry to wet/dry food. If your puppy is of a decent body weight now, you'll need to calculate the calories and give the amount of wet food that equals the calories in dry food half you're removing. Adding or removing a ton of extra calories to your puppy's diet could have some negative effects.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Overfeeding is a common cause of digestive issues. What food are you feeding and how much? 

Plain pumpkin can be added to a meal to help firm up stool. Not pumpkin pie filling, just plain pumpkin. Maybe a teaspoon's worth or so.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, we definitely need to know what brand of food you're feeding and how much.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

doodlebug124 said:


> Yes, we definitely need to know what brand of food you're feeding and how much.


At the moment he is getting Purina ProPlan Focus Chicken and Rice. 
As far as eating to much, that isn't a problem, I give him a little less than half a cup in the morning and the same in the evening, sometimes he eats it all but rarely mostly he nibbles a bit and sometimes barely touches it.
I've tried several different brands of food with the same result. I've tried mixing in a little wet food, when I do that he isn't interested at all.
He's been to the vet and is healthy and is gaining weight. The vet has told me on several occasions he will eat when he is hungry and not to worry about it.
I have given him pumpkin and this morning his stool was fine. 
And I do still worry about him not eating but not sure what to do about it. If I add a little steak or chicken that helps for a couple of days then I think he gets bored with it and needs to move on to something else.
He is about 91/2 months old and is now 15.2 lbs.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

OK, the food could very well be the problem. The ingredients are below. The only good ingredient in it is the Chicken which there isn't much of once the water is extracted. The fish meal could be good if it wasn't preserved with ethoxyquin (a fire retardant). The rest of the ingredients are poor quality and many dogs have intolerances to corn and wheat. 

Chicken, Brewers rice, Poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), Corn gluten meal, Whole grain wheat, Animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), Whole grain corn, Corn germ meal, Brewers dried yeast, Fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), Animal digest, Dried egg product, Fish oil, Salt, (Vitamins/minerals).

Switching to a higher quality food would be a quick easy way to see if the problem resolves. You could move to a grain inclusive food with better quality ingredients (Fromm Gold, Health Extension Little Bites, Earthborn Vantage or Ocean Fusion, Canidae, Wellness Complete Health for example), or go straight to a grain free food, all of the brands I mentioned make grain free foods plus Acana, Taste of the Wild. (Plus a ton more, but this can get you started)

Here are the ingredients for Fromm Gold Puppy. Compare to the Pro Plan...it's easy to see which one is the better food:

Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Menhaden Fish Meal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat, Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage (Vitamins/Minerals)

Fromm, Earthborn and Health Extension are only available in independent pet supply store (or small chains). Their websites have store locators. Wellness and Canidae can be found in big box pet food stores. One advantage of the independents is that their prices are quite competitive and they usually offer frequent buyer programs. (I own an independent store so I have to put the plug in for the little guys!)


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Your dog has been to the vet and received a clean bill of health so I would focus on food. What I would do is try switching food to the highest quality you can afford. In doing so try a grain free and single source of protein. If you do go to a higher quality food, you might consider trying lamb again because the problem may be because of the other ingredients in the food and to rule out lamb as a protein which your dogs tummy does not like. You may have to try several foods before you hit the "magic" one. Also a suggestion our vet offered to us when we went through the same issue as your dog is experiencing, is to try foods with one of the less common proteins such as rabbit or duck.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

doodlebug124 said:


> OK, the food could very well be the problem. The ingredients are below. The only good ingredient in it is the Chicken which there isn't much of once the water is extracted. The fish meal could be good if it wasn't preserved with ethoxyquin (a fire retardant). The rest of the ingredients are poor quality and many dogs have intolerances to corn and wheat.
> 
> Chicken, Brewers rice, Poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), Corn gluten meal, Whole grain wheat, Animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), Whole grain corn, Corn germ meal, Brewers dried yeast, Fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), Animal digest, Dried egg product, Fish oil, Salt, (Vitamins/minerals).
> 
> ...


Thanks, I went to two different stores that carry Fromm this morning. Neither had the Fromm Gold Puppy in stock though they said they could get it. The problem is, as picky as he is I hated to have them order it. The second place I went to talked me into "Solid Gold" Turkey and Hearty Vegetable Recipe. She did give me a sample so I could try it before opening the bigger bag, the jury is still out on weather he will eat it or not.

It seems to get good ratings on http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-dog-food-dry/
Any thoughts on this food?

Thanks


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

flphotog said:


> Thanks, I went to two different stores that carry Fromm this morning. Neither had the Fromm Gold Puppy in stock though they said they could get it. The problem is, as picky as he is I hated to have them order it. The second place I went to talked me into "Solid Gold" Turkey and Hearty Vegetable Recipe. She did give me a sample so I could try it before opening the bigger bag, the jury is still out on weather he will eat it or not.
> 
> It seems to get good ratings on http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-dog-food-dry/
> Any thoughts on this food?
> ...


Which stores did you go to? While not widely advertised, Petsmart has a money back guarantee on any bag of food they sell. As long as there are only several portions missing from the bag, the store will take it back if you return it because your dog didn't do well on it. Pet Supplies Plus *may* have the same guarantee, but you'd have to ask to confirm.

So you could order the Fromm Gold Puppy with no risk from Petsmart for sure, if you wanted to give it a shot


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Which stores did you go to? While not widely advertised, Petsmart has a money back guarantee on any bag of food they sell. As long as there are only several portions missing from the bag, the store will take it back if you return it because your dog didn't do well on it. Pet Supplies Plus *may* have the same guarantee, but you'd have to ask to confirm.
> 
> So you could order the Fromm Gold Puppy with no risk from Petsmart for sure, if you wanted to give it a shot


I looked online at Pet Smart and they don't list Fromm at all. I went to a couple local natural pet food stores that carry it. I've got a sample of Solid Gold so giving that a try first. So far the jury is still out, but not looking great so far, unless I want to feed him out of my hand. He'll eat almost anything that way.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd be cutting down on his food as well. If he doesn't want to eat he probably is getting offered more food than he really wants and the extra food is getting pooped out rather than properly digested. He is nearly grown so his calorie requirement has gone down..

Just because ~3/4 of a cup seems an appropriate amount of food to you doesn't mean it is the right amount for your dog. He may need half that number of calories to do well!

Measure how much he eats a day and offer only that amount. You want to create a habit of cleaning his bowl. Once he starts cleaning it as soon
Pick up his bowl after 20 minutes whether he has eaten 0 kibbles or 20 kibbles.
No treats at all. Use kibble when you must for potty training and such.

You must be strong for this otherwise you can create a monster that will hold out for steak or chicken for up to a WEEK eating nothing at all!!! Really. I am not against adding fresh food to kibble, just want the dog to eat what is offered whether it has goodies added or not.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah, Solid Gold is a good food. There are so many brands I was just trying to give you some brands to start with, your local store should be able to help guide you based on the foods they carry. All pet stores should be guaranteeing the foods they sell. The manufacturers do, so the store gets credit if a bag is returned. Most independents should have or be able to get samples for the majority of foods (or sell you a trial size bag for a few bucks like Acana and Orijen do). 

Fromm is not available at Petsmart.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

Kathyy said:


> I'd be cutting down on his food as well. If he doesn't want to eat he probably is getting offered more food than he really wants and the extra food is getting pooped out rather than properly digested. He is nearly grown so his calorie requirement has gone down..
> 
> Just because ~3/4 of a cup seems an appropriate amount of food to you doesn't mean it is the right amount for your dog. He may need half that number of calories to do well!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will work at it. I know I'm a sucker for him so it isn't easy and I do worry way to much when he doesn't seem to be eating enough.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

My shih tzu who weighs normally around 13.8 lbs gets 2/3 cup a day ... 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup in the evening. If your dog is leaving food, then take the food up after 15 minutes.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

Just a follow up, he is doing great on the Solid Gold, it's a bit more expensive than some others but I'm going keep him on it. He is not only eating well, he is more active, and best of all his scratching has been diminished a great deal and seems to get less and less as time goes on. I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

flphotog said:


> Just a follow up, he is doing great on the Solid Gold, it's a bit more expensive than some others but I'm going keep him on it. He is not only eating well, he is more active, and best of all his scratching has been diminished a great deal and seems to get less and less as time goes on. I am extremely happy with it.


Thanks for following up  It's great to hear that your puppy is doing better and you're happy with the food swap!


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Thanks for following up  It's great to hear that your puppy is doing better and you're happy with the food swap!


Here's a pic of the little guy.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 5 Cavaliers at home 

For starters, Cavaliers have pretty sensitive tummies compared to other breeds. Mine don't do well with a protein level that's too high, so I always keep in mind not to feed them anything that's more than 32%-35% protein. High fiber helps as well. I never feed plain kibble - I'm always mixing with canned, cooked or raw. Whenever I cook, I make sure to add in sweet potatoes for the fiber and I find that it really helps. 

I rotate kibble brands but the best ones that I've used so far are Wellness and Annamaet. The dogs do really well on raw too.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 23, 2015)

lucidity said:


> I have 5 Cavaliers at home
> 
> For starters, Cavaliers have pretty sensitive tummies compared to other breeds. Mine don't do well with a protein level that's too high, so I always keep in mind not to feed them anything that's more than 32%-35% protein. High fiber helps as well. I never feed plain kibble - I'm always mixing with canned, cooked or raw. Whenever I cook, I make sure to add in sweet potatoes for the fiber and I find that it really helps.
> 
> I rotate kibble brands but the best ones that I've used so far are Wellness and Annamaet. The dogs do really well on raw too.


Thanks. It's taken me so long to find anything he will eat regularly and also will not upset his stomach I'm going to stick with Solid Gold, he is really doing well on it. 
I do add a couple pieces of fresh tomato or a little "easy cheese" now and then both of which he loves. Also he gets a little pumpkin usually licks it off my hand which also helps. At least for now he is doing really well


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Solid gold is a good food, glad you found something that helps him, you can also supplement with digestive enzymes (I use a powder I order from chewy).


----------

